# My Second time shooting a wedding... (but mainly as a guest)



## RhysPhotograph.me (Nov 29, 2011)

Went to my GF's cousin's wedding a few weeks ago, and he had asked me if I wouldn't mind taking my camera to take some candid's of the family, I was going to anyway so I said yes.


On the day, only the second photographer turned up as the main photographer was ill, and for some reason he refused to stay beyond 7:00pm even though deal with the main tog apparently included full coverage of the entire day.
Anyway come 7:00pm I took over from the official tog, which was just before dinner.


Most of the day I just tried to stay out of the main togs way as much as possible as I know how annoying it is when one of the guests get's in your way and thinks their picture is more important than yours.


The rest of the album can be viewed at the below link.



http://www.rhysphotograph.me/oxfordshire-wedding-photography-jonathan-alexa/


----------



## julius071 (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome pictures! The exterior shots seems a little under exposed, or is it just me?


----------



## camz (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been to a couple of weddings as a guest this year and seriously all I bring is a my olympus ps stylus or the iphone.  I just can't seem to get myself to lug my DSLR around as a guest during personal events - can't cut the rug with my old lady if i'm lugging my anchors around =D.  And..exactly for this reason, everyone in my circle knows I'm a photographer so I get passed on the responsibility by default. 

These look great especially for a guest.  Looks like you even brought your flash with some sort of diffuser or bounce as seen on the last shot.


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 30, 2011)

Good work, you got some really nice shots. Your detail work stands out too..


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Dec 1, 2011)

camz said:


> I've been to a couple of weddings as a guest this year and seriously all I bring is a my olympus ps stylus or the iphone.  I just can't seem to get myself to lug my DSLR around as a guest during personal events - can't cut the rug with my old lady if i'm lugging my anchors around =D.  And..exactly for this reason, everyone in my circle knows I'm a photographer so I get passed on the responsibility by default.
> 
> These look great especially for a guest.  Looks like you even brought your flash with some sort of diffuser or bounce as seen on the last shot.



Thanks Camz.
Tbh I didn't really take much gear, just my camera and 3 primes that I kept in 3 pouches attached to my belt, and also an SB700 that my GF kept in her handbag most of the day.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 2, 2011)

Excellent Uncle Bobing


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^
From what I can gather, it turns out the happy couple prefer these over the official ones...

_"Rhys this is ace!!!! Are you able to do a DVD of them for us to keep? We got official shots and they are ok but not what we thought. Cant wait to see story book, any idea on cost?"_


----------



## Patrice (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice photos and nice processing.


But what is a 'tog'?


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Patrice. 'tog' from what I can gather (I'm not 100% sure) is short for photographer and comes from middle part of the word pho*tog*rapher.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 2, 2011)

RhysPhotograph.me said:


> ^^^
> From what I can gather, it turns out the happy couple prefer these over the official ones...
> 
> _"Rhys this is ace!!!! Are you able to do a DVD of them for us to keep? We got official shots and they are ok but not what we thought. Cant wait to see story book, any idea on cost?"_



I would not blog about it if I were you.   Doesnt matter if the hired photographer is a good photographer or bad.  Uncle Bobing is never a good thing especially if you want to be in a wedding photography business.  You are going to sell them or get them a story book?  Are you kidding me?  Also, bad mouthing the hired photographer isnt very wise either.  You can only blame the B&G for not doing their homework and hire a good photographer.  If the main photographer really didnt show up because he got sick, then that is the act of God.  I say he should give some money back to B&G (should be written on the contract agreement about this).  If the 2nd photographer DID not cover the wedding up to the contracted amount, then I say they sue his ass. 

Really, your work is good but NOT a good move on your part.

P.S.  Since when Uncle Bobing is considered "professional"?


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Dec 2, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I would not blog about it if I were you.   Doesnt matter if the hired photographer is a good photographer or bad.  Uncle Bobing is never a good thing especially if you want to be in a wedding photography business.  You are going to sell them or get them a story book?  Are you kidding me?  Also, bad mouthing the hired photographer isnt very wise either.
> 
> Really, your work is good but NOT a good move on your part.
> 
> P.S.  Since when Uncle Bobing is considered "professional"?



I'm new around here, if this thread is in the wrong section, then please move it.



Schwettylens said:


> *You can only blame the B&G for not doing their homework and hire a good photographer.* _If the main photographer really didnt show up because he got sick, then that is the act of God. I say he should give some money back to B&G (should be written on the contract agreement about this). If the 2nd photographer DID not cover the wedding up to the contracted amount, then I say they sue his ass._



^^^
How does that rant even make sense? I guess your the neighbourhood .... around here.


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I love # 3 the little girl , Great capture !


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 2, 2011)

Give it another year doing weddings, you will realize it your self and agree with me.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Dec 3, 2011)

Now now children, play nice, otherwise we'll have to take your toys away...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 3, 2011)

RhysPhotograph.me said:


> Thanks Camz.
> Tbh* I didn't really take much gea*r, just my camera and *3 primes that I kept in 3 pouches attached to my belt, and also an SB700* that my GF kept in her handbag most of the day.



LOL


----------



## jake337 (Dec 3, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> RhysPhotograph.me said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Camz.
> ...



Whats so funny?  I always have 4 primes, 2 sb600 pretty much anywhere I go.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 3, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Excellent Uncle Bobing



I guess until after the hired person failed and bailed.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 3, 2011)

I think they're great, a professional will realize that someone that doesn't shoot weddings may be there and may even do a better job then them.  I would prefer these photos over a lot of professionals I have seen but I like the way they were shot.  Also with no real stand out wedding shots it seems that you didn't try to become the secondary wedding photographer so I'm surprised schwetty has a problem with it.  I'll be shooting my sisters wedding in a couple months I hope to get photos this good.  It's in a 3rd world country so they aren't even bothering with hiring a pro photographer.  I told her when I get wasted and have 100 shots with the lens cap on don't point the finger at me.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 3, 2011)

RhysPhotograph.me said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I would not blog about it if I were you.   Doesnt matter if the hired photographer is a good photographer or bad.  Uncle Bobing is never a good thing especially if you want to be in a wedding photography business.  You are going to sell them or get them a story book?  Are you kidding me?  Also, bad mouthing the hired photographer isnt very wise either.
> ...



Schwetty is a dousche.  You can safely ignore just about everything he has to say.  That's what the rest of us do.

As far as the shots, my only nit would be they seem a bit on the warm side to me.  Overall, nice job.

BTW, Schwetty was right about one thing, if your story is accurate, the B&G should be looking to sue the photographer they hired.  Should be an easy case.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 3, 2011)

I wish you a lot of Uncle Bobs on your future wedding gigs George.  You know, the one who will bring 3 different lenses, external flash, and maybe if you are lucky.. he will even create an album for B&G.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 3, 2011)

So you're suppose to shoot a wedding with 1 lens and no flash?  I don't get what the problem is, if you are secure with your work as a photographer you shouldn't be worried about others.  Do you think the NBA players get mad when some fan gets lucky and makes a half court shot for a million?  I give lots of respect to wedding photographers, you can make a good amount of money doing it but it's also a really crappy job.  You're getting paid to make a party look good, and make everyone look happy, but you don't get to be involved in any way.  You also have to deal with bridezillas on occassion.  Sounds like hell to me.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 3, 2011)

You are suppose to come to the wedding, enjoy the moment, get drunk.  Don't come to the wedding to build your portfolio.  Showing up to a wedding as a guest with 3 lenses, external flash, belt system will make you look like a tool and inconsiderate to the hired photographer.  Unfortunately this forum doesnt have that many wedding photographer members.  This thread would have been on page 10 on fredmiranda.com and the OP will get grilled.



shootermcgavin said:


> So you're suppose to shoot a wedding with 1 lens and no flash?  I don't get what the problem is, if you are secure with your work as a photographer you shouldn't be worried about others.  Do you think the NBA players get mad when some fan gets lucky and makes a half court shot for a million?  I give lots of respect to wedding photographers, you can make a good amount of money doing it but it's also a really crappy job.  You're getting paid to make a party look good, and make everyone look happy, but you don't get to be involved in any way.  You also have to deal with bridezillas on occassion.  Sounds like hell to me.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 3, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I wish you a lot of Uncle Bobs on your future wedding gigs George.  You know, the one who will bring 3 different lenses, external flash, and maybe if you are lucky.. he will even create an album for B&G.



I've said this before, but I'll say it again...There are many times when guest's show up with gear better than mine(that's what happens when you shoot higher end weddings, you should give it a try sometime).  More often, guests have mid range or low end DSLR's or P&S's.  Probably in the majority of those cases, the guests don't know how to use their camera to get the shots they are looking for...you know what I do?  I tell them.  If they don't understand the settings, I'll set their camera up for them.  Heck, sometimes I've let guest's borrow gear.

I'm not worried about a guest with a camera, other than making sure they enjoy the entire experience.  I don't need to be snotty, rude, or play silly games.  If a guest is in my way, I will ask them to move...no big deal.  Heck, I usually don't have to ask, most of the time, they will move on their own.

The way I figure it, the guest's at most weddings are about wedding age or know other people who are getting married.  I don't want to be the photographer who was rude to the guests next time some other B&G is looking for a photographer.  I would prefer to be one of the ones who was nicest and the most helpful.  

I think one of the things some photographers forget is that those 'guests with a camera' are your _client's_ friends and family.

Just my .02.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 3, 2011)

Then a point and shoot is ok?  Everyone brings a camera.  Why should the guy that can afford a professional camera not be able to bring it?  From the photos I've seen you post you're one of the last people I would think should complain your work looks great I don't understand why you would care.  In business you have to deal with everyone, and not everyone is going to do what you agree with.  I do think the OP may have been better in another category, but I think it is great he got some decent captures at a wedding.  I think any bride or groom would be happy to have a few more photos.  It may take away from photog money depending on contract but at the end of the day you have to go to a wedding knowing there's a chance there may be a dozen people using the same equipment as you.  



Schwettylens said:


> You are suppose to come to the wedding, enjoy the moment, get drunk.  Don't come to the wedding to build your portfolio.  Showing up to a wedding as a guest with 3 lenses, external flash, belt system will make you look like a tool and inconsiderate to the hired photographer.  Unfortunately this forum doesnt have that many wedding photographer members.  This thread would have been on page 10 on fredmiranda.com and the OP will get grilled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 3, 2011)

Of course it is ok to bring a DSLR or P&S, but not for PORTFOLIO building!  It is just not right to put all of these photos on your portfolio like if you were the official photographer.  

Ill give you one example.  Lets say you were the official photographer.  You did the wedding gig and there are several uncle bobs (very common).  Now two days later you see several photos on facebook by one of the UB with signature on the bottom right (so and so photography).  He/she did hideous processing (white vignette, selective color, fake tilt shift, etc. you name it).  Would you care?  Now everyone thinks those photos are the official photos?  You wont get any inquiry from most of the guests because they think you are not very good.

I am not saying the OP's work is horrible.  They are actually really good.  I just dont like the action he took.  There are a lot of photographers out there who rely on making money on prints.  Doing this will just give your future business a bad name (if you are planning to do wedding photography).


----------



## penfolderoldo (Dec 3, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Of course it is ok to bring a DSLR or P&S, but not for PORTFOLIO building!  It is just not right to put all of these photos on your portfolio like if you were the official photographer.
> 
> Ill give you one example.  Lets say you were the official photographer.  You did the wedding gig and there are several uncle bobs (very common).  Now two days later you see several photos on facebook by one of the UB with signature on the bottom right (so and so photography).  He/she did hideous processing (white vignette, selective color, fake tilt shift, etc. you name it).  Would you care?  Now everyone thinks those photos are the official photos?  You wont get any inquiry from most of the guests because they think you are not very good.
> 
> I am not saying the OP's work is horrible.  They are actually really good.  I just dont like the action he took.  There are a lot of photographers out there who rely on making money on prints.  Doing this will just give your future business a bad name (if you are planning to do wedding photography).



Maybe i'm missing the point here, but surely most B & G's tend to show all their friends, family, guests, up to and possibly including their neighbours window cleaner their album, so everyone will see your work as the official photographer anyway, and can then - hopefully - be so blown away they'll book you for sure over the facebook uncle bobs?

It's been a while since I did a wedding, as it's really not what I enjoy, and frankly I earn more shooting press, not in ANY WAY decrying Schwetty and the rest of you guys who do it day in day out - i'm full of admiration, honestly, cos it's not something I could do, but if you're confident in your work I don't see it being a big deal.


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Dec 4, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Of course it is ok to bring a DSLR or P&S, but not for PORTFOLIO building!  It is just not right to put all of these photos on your portfolio like if you were the official photographer.



What you haven't seemed able to grasp is the B&G REQUESTED I take my Camera, I didn't just show up with it. They REQUESTED me to get some candid shot's of the family after seeing previous pictures not long before the wedding but having already booked and paid for their wedding photographer, and as it turned out, it was a GOOD thing I DID take my camera. 
And where have I posted them claiming to be the official photographer? And why shouldn't I use these in my portfolio, I took them, edited them, even checked with the official tog that I wasn't getting in his way during the wedding and that he didn't mind me taking pictures, so I don't see what your issue is bud.

If you want to say the pictures are like uncle bob, fine, you have said it, now please take your confused acid tongue, and stop crapping over this thread like a douche, you haven't enough class and have outstayed your welcome.

Thank you


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 4, 2011)

Here you go man.  Just read it.  I wasnt trying to be an ass (well, maybe I was).  I just want to point it to you because no one else will on this forum.  You actually shoot well and I have no doubt you will do well in wedding photography business.  If a close friend ask me to shoot their wedding, of course I will say yes.  I will give them a huge discount.  But there is no way in hell I will be bringing my equipment to be an additional photographer when they have hired a photographer.  I want to be a professional so I want to act professional.

http://www.themoderntog.com/the-photographers-guide-to-being-a-good-wedding-guest

Really, I would delete your blog and all the photos from that wedding from your portfolio.


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Dec 4, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Here you go man.  Just read it.  I wasnt trying to be an ass (well, maybe I was).  I just want to point it to you because no one else will on this forum.  You actually shoot well and I have no doubt you will do well in wedding photography business.  If a close friend ask me to shoot their wedding, of course I will say yes.  I will give them a huge discount.  But there is no way in hell I will be bringing my equipment to be an additional photographer when they have hired a photographer.  I want to be a professional so I want to act professional.
> 
> *http://www.themoderntog.com/the-photographers-guide-to-being-a-good-wedding-guest
> 
> Really, I would delete your blog and all the photos from that wedding from your portfolio.*



Thanks but 90% of that isn't actually even relevant in this case as it assumes that uncle Bob was acting on his own accord. The truth of the matter is if I hadn't brought my camera as requested the B&G, 'they' the rest of the family + friends would have missed out, _fact_, as the Groom put it, "you captured time we can never get back". Now if _you_ wouldn't mind, please be an ass somewhere else.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with most of that article said.  Staying in your seat, obviously not telling the photographer to move for a shot, and others are things that should not be done.  I don't really think posting in your portfolio is a bad thing, saying you were the wedding photographer may be bad but just saying you were there and got these shots not so bad.  It's not that hard to get a wedding gig, I have been offered 2 and I don't advertise nor do I want to do weddings.  I think the OP wasn't wrong in what he did and will make a great wedding photographer someday if he chooses to do so.


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Dec 4, 2011)

^^^
Cheers ShooterMcgavin, I have my first solo wedding gig in January, hopefully that goes well, and then who know's, but I plan on taking this wedding photography thing as far as I'm able to go.

Thanks again

Rhys


----------

